# what yardage do you guys shooting 3d set your pins to??



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

How do you guys set up your sights? Im shooting hunterA and Im just curious how you guys or gals set up your pins. Do you guys use 5 yard increments or 10? I thought about using 10 yd increments but starting at 15 yds (15,25,35,45,55) . Just curious


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*...*

25,32,40, 45 does OK for me.

Best, DB


----------



## prarie stalker (Apr 29, 2009)

my pins are set at 20 30 37 44 50


----------



## bowshooter86 (Jan 22, 2008)

i shoot single pin


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well.....When I used to shoot pin class I had my bow setups turnin out as close to 288 fps as I could get them. So, I just set a 20, 30, 40, 50 pins. I do the same with my hunting setups b/c my hunting bows are alot faster than my 3D setups are.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

I like to use 25, 32, 38, 44, 50 yds on my pins. This way I can go a little high or low depending on the yardage.


----------



## jbar174 (Sep 22, 2009)

20, 28, and 35 Bowhunter Class


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

Question 

I see allot of you guys have your pins set at odd yardages not typical 20 30 40 what is your reason behind this I shoot a single pin but I found this intresting


----------



## Shaun R (Dec 13, 2009)

4-him said:


> Question
> 
> I see allot of you guys have your pins set at odd yardages not typical 20 30 40 what is your reason behind this I shoot a single pin but I found this intresting


x2 ?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

4-him said:


> Question
> 
> I see allot of you guys have your pins set at odd yardages not typical 20 30 40 what is your reason behind this I shoot a single pin but I found this intresting





Shaun R said:


> x2 ?


I'm pondering this same question right now. I shot my 2nd ever 3D round yesterday and ended up 8 up for 24 targets, came in second place.

On the known half of the course only two of the targets were set for an even yardage like 20, 30 or 40, the rest were are all set at in between yardages. 

Since it seems like this is always the case setting your pins at odd distances might allow you to hold on the spot in more cases and not have to hold over quite as much.

I'm definitely chaning mine from the standard 20, 30, 40, etc, just don't know what I'm going with yet.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i shoot a one pin, cause at 14 u can move ur sight if u want. also, if i had to do 4 pins, in my division i would do 14 23 29 35

for 5 i would do 14 23 29 35 40


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ASA Hunter is 40 yards max and IBO Advanced Hunter is 40 yards. I shoot low 280's fps. I don't have great eyes and are pins are set 6 to 7 yards apart and I use 3 pins. 23, 30 and 36 pretty much covers out to 40. If I had better eyes I could see using 22, 28, 34 and 40 or something like that. Just make sure you have a bit of room to see between the pins!

:wink: Don't forget each pin is good for 3 yardages..............


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> ASA Hunter is 40 yards max and IBO Advanced Hunter is 40 yards. I shoot low 280's fps. I don't have great eyes and are pins are set 6 to 7 yards apart and I use 3 pins. 23, 30 and 36 pretty much covers out to 40. If I had better eyes I could see using 22, 28, 34 and 40 or something like that. Just make sure you have a bit of room to see between the pins!
> 
> :wink: Don't forget each pin is good for 3 yardages..............


Listen up cause this is good advice..


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

keb73 said:


> listen up cause this is good advice..


x-2


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, right now I have just gotten a new sight and havent had much chance to play with it yet other then the basic sight in. I knew my older sight pretty well and had my pins at 10 yard incriments, I kind of like the idea of the odd yardage, it makes sense. The only problem with that is I like to try to shoot 50-60 yards when practicing and I dont want to have to keep switching my pin gaps.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

19,27,34,39


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Actually, I set mine 22, 28, 32, 36. Covers me to 40. Set like this because very seldom will you get a 20 or 30 40 yds even shot. You'll get a lot of odd shots 22 26 29 31 etc. Problem at my age is remembering what I set them at.:smile:
Charlie


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

Set mine at 24, 32, 39, 45, 50, 60...40 yards max for ASA hunter class so I only use the longer yardages at local shoots.


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

heaterht240 said:


> Set mine at 24, 32, 39, 45, 50, 60...40 yards max for ASA hunter class so I only use the longer yardages at local shoots.


My 24 pin shoots 1 in high at twenty yards and its also is dead on at around 16 yards so it does its job in more than one way.
Dan


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> ASA Hunter is 40 yards max and IBO Advanced Hunter is 40 yards. I shoot low 280's fps. I don't have great eyes and are pins are set 6 to 7 yards apart and I use 3 pins. 23, 30 and 36 pretty much covers out to 40. If I had better eyes I could see using 22, 28, 34 and 40 or something like that. Just make sure you have a bit of room to see between the pins!
> 
> :wink: Don't forget each pin is good for 3 yardages..............


Vision quality is not the reason you cannot see 40 yards. The curvature of the earth is the reason.


----------



## diamondarcher16 (Jan 19, 2010)

21,29,37,45


----------



## Hokiehunter06 (Sep 4, 2008)

FS560 said:


> Vision quality is not the reason you cannot see 40 yards. The curvature of the earth is the reason.


Hahaha


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

FS560 said:


> Vision quality is not the reason you cannot see 40 yards. The curvature of the earth is the reason.


Damn, that's cold...............and I thought it was because you were blocking out the sun!



Hokiehunter06 said:


> Hahaha


 Obviously we've met and I whipped your butt in an archery match..... Was it 3D or spots? Both? ......... probably both.


----------



## prarie stalker (Apr 29, 2009)

when i shooot 3d i use 1 pin. but because my hunting bow is so much slower about 260 i use odd ranges to reduce pin gaps. and any deer i have shot has not been over 50 yards. so i find that odd yards 20 30 37 44 50 works the best for me.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

15 30 40 50 60

The 50 and 60 is in there for Buckmasters when I shoot it.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

ibo 40 max...23 32 39


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

20,30,40,55,65,70 
55 and beyond is for field shooting


----------



## Jonnyjeeps (Jan 6, 2010)

20 30 40 50 60 

that is all


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

26, 33, 39, 44, 48

That way ech of my pins is not more than 2 inches high or low if I misjudge the distance by one pin. Also, that gives me just enough space to shoot the gaps.


----------



## douglasryan (Jan 17, 2010)

HC 29 only,AHC 29 38 only, MBR witch is what I shoot now 30 40 47 thats with a 315 fps arrow


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

i sighted all mine in at 20 25 32 35 42
i shot in the novice class like that a local tournament this last weekend and shot 20 up on 24 targets..


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Hunter class winning setup;
3 pins, .010 Blue
LP light kit
25, 33, 40.

Works like a champ  No pun intended.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

After posting I got to thinking and just figured I would throw some more advice out there.

In the ASA day 2 of the hunter class will be known yardage. You will have to shoot the upper 12 on all targets. Here is a sure fire way to own on day 2.

Go to the practice range and make a gang change at 40 yards. Set your sight so your 40 yd pin hits 1-1.5 inches HIGH. 

When you get on the actual course, literally tell yourself " aim for center 10" . Depending on which way the target is facing aim just a skunt left or right of center. Your brain can relax and not be pressured to take a " risky" shot at the 12 ring. Consciously thinking center 10 but in reality the arrow is going to hit a lil high and should put you in what I call the " Money Spot" , the inside lower edge of the 12 ring. If you are off in any direction, you still have plenty of 10 ring to land in. 

If you are one of the shooters who is REALLY in the hunt for a podium finish, give it a try. I have only told 2-3 people about my tactic and it has improved their scores significantly. 

( waiting for someone to tell me how wrong I am )


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

20 27 33 40

I shoot IBO AHC class. Could only have 4 pins and although the max yardage was supposd to be 35 yds, alot of the courses pushed that limit. So I have a 40 yd pin.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

After posting I got to thinking and just figured I would throw some more advice out there.

In the ASA day 2 of the hunter class will be known yardage. You will have to shoot the upper 12 on all targets. Here is a sure fire way to own on day 2.

Go to the practice range and make a gang change at 40 yards. Set your sight so your 40 yd pin hits 1-1.5 inches HIGH. 

When you get on the actual course, literally tell yourself " aim for center 10" . Depending on which way the target is facing aim just a skunt left or right of center. Your brain can relax and not be pressured to take a " risky" shot at the 12 ring. Consciously thinking center 10 but in reality the arrow is going to hit a lil high and should put you in what I call the " Money Spot" , the inside lower edge of the 12 ring. If you are off in any direction, you still have plenty of 10 ring to land in. 

If you are one of the shooters who is REALLY in the hunt for a podium finish, give it a try. I have only told 2-3 people about my tactic and it has improved their scores significantly. 

( waiting for someone to tell me how wrong I am ) 


That, sounds like good advise Im not shooting any asa events on the circuit just at my local club which is an asa member so there is no known yardage but Id like to shoot the states this year (thats my goal) so that advice my come in handy!!!!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

10 yd increments..


----------

